# electrical circuit design??



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

If I ever figure out how to do this, I will become an instant millionaire. Thats why we have electricians. To figure this stuff out. There is no program like that. I wish there were.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

psobero said:


> Does anyone know of a good software program to download for free to test circuit designs? simulator mabye??


Free?
Ha Ha Ha 

The only one I know of that has a reasonable cost is The Constructor $399.00.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Free... huh... 

Someone worked for months, maybe years developing a program, testing, debugging, tweaking, nursing, guarding blah blah, blah. Now you want it, but you see no value in it.

Good luck.

But if you change your mind on allowing some poor schmuck programmer to pay his utility bill for a day, there is this from Autem... You can download a free demo version to see if you like it though.


----------



## engrmonowar (Jan 16, 2011)

You can use EKTS


----------

